# Running beagles in NE ohio



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well the season has started! Rabbit season isn't far off! I've been running my young pup since the end of August in anticipation, and the weather is just starting to cool down enough to really get the dogs out. 

Does any one run in NE Ohio that would be interested in getting together on the weekends? I have a 11 month old female thats getting pretty decent but I need to start running her occasionally with some other experienced hounds. My buddy that I would normally run with has been busy so I figured if any one from here was interested in getting together that would be great! 

I live in the Youngstown area, I have a few places to run close by and am willing to travel and meet up anywhere within an hour or so, give or take. Let me know if your interested and we can try to set something up!


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

I love to rabbit hunt I would join you in a heart beat I have no dog haven't in years


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well when the season hits Shawn we will definitely try to get you out with the dogs! 

Right now I'm just looking to get some running time in before the season starts!


----------

